

Here’s What The Large Hadron Collider Looks Like Through Google Glass - arunc
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/03/heres-what-the-large-hadron-collider-looks-like-through-google-glass/

======
thatusertwo
That video feels very manufactured.

